# Chod-Rig Feinheiten



## hecht99 (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

 mein Hausgewässer ist ein relativ alter Baggersee mit guten Karpfenbestand. Es gibt nur wenige harte Stellen und der Rest ist verschlammt. Da die Karpfen sowohl auf dem Kies als auch direkt im Schlamm (kein Faulschlamm) suchen und außerdem das Anfüttern verboten ist, bieten sich ja auffällige Pop-ups am Chod-Rig an. Nun habe ich im Internet kräftig gesucht doch meistens waren nur Ratschläge direkt vom Hersteller zu finden (Korda...). Nun glaube ich aber jedem Kollegen mehr als einem Video im Netz. Deshalb folgende Fragen:

 - fixiert ihr das Vorfach mit den Beads oder lasst ihr es sozusagen vom Blei bis zum oberen Bead fliegen?

 - Wie verhält es sich mit Aussteigern da das Vorfach beim Drill ja zum Blei rutscht und somit der Abstand von Karpfen und Blei sehr gering ist?

 - Stimmt es, dass leichtere Blei von Vorteil sind?

 - Gespannte Schnur oder Schnur durchhängen lassen?

 Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi, 

Ich will dich und deine Fragen mal nicht alleine lassen, hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Chod-rig. 


Ich habe das Vorfach mehr oder weniger fixiert, hier gibt es so genannte tungstenbeads von taska, sind ähnlich wie normale gummiperlen, halt nur beschwert und sie reichen aus, um das vorfach auf dem leadcore zu fixieren, auch wenn es weitere Würfe werden sollen. 


Das Problem,  dass das vorfach im drill bis an das blei rutscht kannst du recht einfach verhindern, in dem du einen stopper (z.b. großer Rigring, normaler wirbel o.ä.) ca. 20 cm über dem blei auf dem leadcore mit montierst, d.h. das vorfach rutscht nur bis zu deinem eingebauten stopper, somit hängt das blei unten und nicht am fischmaul. Hier ist wichtig,  dass bei einem drill das blei nicht über den Grund gezogen wird, sonst wirst du einige aussteiger und Hänger haben. 

Leichte bleie sind auf jeden fall von Vorteil, zumindest bei der o.g. methode mit dem voreingebauten stopper für das vorfach, je leichter das blei, desto weniger 'fremdgewicht' im drill. Zumal du als heli-montage mit 60 gramm und entsprechendes setup auch locker auf deine 80 meter kommst. 

Deine schnur kann durchhängen, ich bin da aber kein Freund von. Sinn und zweck ist es aber, dass die gesamte Montage auf dem grund liegt. D.h. wenn du die Montage mit relativ schweren swingern fischst und nicht absenkst mit backleads oder ähnliches, dann kann es sein, dass deine hauptschnur samt leadcore sich deutlich vom grund abhebt, das kann fische verscheuchen bzw. Aufschrecken. 
Ich nutze dazu backleads und leichte swinger, sodass ich gespannte schnüre fische, aber auch sicher sein kann, dass die gesamte Montage auf grund liegt. 

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, meine Erfahrungen mit dem Chod-rig waren durchweg positiv,  ich bin gespannt wie es dir ergehen wird. ;-) 

Grüße


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Ich nutze 85 Gramm Bleie und fixiere das rig nicht fest auf dem leadcore. Lediglich mit zwei Gummiperlen. Im Drill rutscht alles Richtung Blei. Ich hatte aber noch keine Aussteiger. 

Ich Angele mit backleads an strammer Schnur. 

Alle perfekt gehakt. Hatte heuer 3 Bisse. Alle auf chod rig (y)


----------



## hecht99 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hallo Leute,

eure Antworten helfen mir schon wieder weiter. Dankeschön!!! 
Werd´s jetzt mal so versuchen


----------



## Kirmizz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi,

fischt ihr das Chod-Rig auch auf hartem Boden (Sand/Steine), oder nur bei Schlamm? Und nur mit Pop-Ups oder auch mit Sinker-Boilies?

mfg

Kirmizz




hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> mein Hausgewässer ist ein relativ alter Baggersee mit guten Karpfenbestand. Es gibt nur wenige harte Stellen und der Rest ist verschlammt. Da die Karpfen sowohl auf dem Kies als auch direkt im Schlamm (kein Faulschlamm) suchen und außerdem das Anfüttern verboten ist, bieten sich ja auffällige Pop-ups am Chod-Rig an. Nun habe ich im Internet kräftig gesucht doch meistens waren nur Ratschläge direkt vom Hersteller zu finden (Korda...). Nun glaube ich aber jedem Kollegen mehr als einem Video im Netz. Deshalb folgende Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*



Kirmizz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fischt ihr das Chod-Rig auch auf hartem Boden (Sand/Steine), oder nur bei Schlamm? Und nur mit Pop-Ups oder auch mit Sinker-Boilies?
> 
> ...



Nur auf weichem Boden oder Schlamm mit Laub,Kraut,Fadenalgen usw..
Jep ,auch mit Sinker,als Snowman und Popup.


----------



## Thomas83 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Moin,



			
				Kirmizz schrieb:
			
		

> fischt ihr das Chod-Rig auch auf hartem Boden (Sand/Steine), oder nur  bei Schlamm? Und nur mit Pop-Ups oder auch mit Sinker-Boilies?





			
				feederbrassen schrieb:
			
		

> Nur auf weichem Boden oder Schlamm mit Laub,Kraut,Fadenalgen usw..
> Jep ,auch mit Sinker,als Snowman und Popup.



Also, man kann ein Chod Rig durchaus auch auf sauberem Grund fischen. Jedoch geht dann auch jedes andere "Pop Up Rig" denn der Sinn des Chod Rigs ist doch, dass es sich auf/über das "Hindernis" (Kraut, Schlamm etc.) legt.
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass das Rig auch mit einem Sinker Fisch bringt... frage mich dabei, nur wozu dann ein Chod Rig fischen;+.
Geht da der Sinn des Vorfaches nicht verloren? Ich denke schon.
Ich kann den ganzen Hype um das Chod Rig nicht verstehen... ausser man hat wirklich unsauberen Grund und/oder muss dazu noch weit werfen.

Für mich ist ganz klar:
Das Chod Rig wird mit Pop Up über unsauberem Grund gefischt und zwar so, dass es sich neutral auf das "Hindernis" legt, ansonsten kann ich auch jedes andere Rig nehmen.
Muss ich extrem weit werfen, kann ich das Chod natürlich auch auf sauberem Grund anbieten.

@ feederbrassen
Was ist deine Impression ein Chod Rig mit Sinker zu fischen?  Würde mich mal interessieren|wavey:.
Zudem würde mich interessieren warum nicht auf sauberem Grund?

Vorteile des Chod Rigs sind ganz klar:
- Verhedderungsfrei
- kann, wenn richtig ausbalanciert, auch bei tiefem Schlamm oder ähnlichem angewendet werden
- der Fisch kann es durch die Steifheit schwer wieder ausblasen
- durch die Kurve im Rig, sehr aggressiver Winkel -> Klaue; somit ist das Vorfach immer in der richtigen Position
- bei viel Kleinfisch am Platz stellt sich das Vorfach wieder hin, ohne sich irgendwo rum zu wickeln

Nachteile:
- durch das kurze Vorfach sollte, meiner Meinung nach, ein leichtes Bleigewicht verwendet 
werden -> Vorfach rutscht bis aufs Blei beim Drill -> Hebelwirkung
- eigendlich kann es nur mit durchhängender Schnur gefischt werden, da man sonst alles ins "Hindernis" reinziehen kann; z.B. Kraut oder Steinpackung und dann geht der Sinn, auf dem "Hindernis" zu fischen wieder verloren

Schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Moin Thomas .
Chodrig fische *ich* nur da es verhedderungsfrei fliegt bei 
maximaler Wurfdistanz.
Und ja auch mit Sinker ,der Grund ist mit Laub bedeckt.
Bin jetzt aber nur von meiner Seite aus auf das Thema eingegangen.|rotwerden
Sicher lässt sich das Rig auch auf Sandboden gut fischen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Thomas83 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Moin Ralf,

ich muss nochmal nerven#h.
Hattest du denn Probleme mit einer "normalen" Heli-Montage bei großen Wurfweiten?
Weil meiner Meinung nach eignet sich die Montage für Sinker besser... aber ich will dir natürlich nix aufzwingen#6.
Ich frage, weil ich dem Chod mit Sinker irgenwie nicht vertraue... habe immer Angst, dass die Kurve dann hoch steht... aber vllt. kannst du mich ja überzeugen, denn gelesen habe ich schon öfter das ein Chod mit Sinker funktioniert.

Fischt du das Chod, wenn du Sinker verwendest, dann auch so kurz und formst die Kurve?

Danke dir und schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi Thomas , 
ne du nervst nicht.
Chodrig fische ich kurz und mit Kurve.
Angefangen habe ich damit einfach aus einer Laune heraus,
vielleicht kann man ja noch was verbessern und sehen ob es  besser oder schlechter fängt  als mein altbewährtes 0815 
Line -Alinerrig oder normales Heli usw..
Fazit war halt ,das es bei mir am See nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger Fische gebracht hat,bei identischer Köderbestückung und auf dem selben Spot direkt neben
einander.

Edit : Der Angeldruck ist sehr hoch im See , deshalb auch das 
Chodrig mit Kurve um die Falle schneller,besser  zuschnappen zu lassen.
Aber ich bin auch nicht *der* Karpfenspezie 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi, mal so ne Frage; wie bindet man kurze Chods? Mit dem notwendigem Platz zum knoten werden meine Rigs mit vieeeel Aufwand mindestens 6cm lang, mit erträglichem Aufwand sind´s eher 10cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi, welchen Schlaufenknoten verwendest du? Ich nutze den: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achterknoten_(Schlaufe)
Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch crimpen, wovon ich beim Karpfenangeln kein großer Fan bin.


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hm, mache gar keine Schlaufe beim Chod; Verbindung zum Wirbel mache ich mit nem Grinner mit wenigen (ca.3) Windungen.
8er-Schlaufe mache ich bei meinen normalen Rigs aber.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Chod-Rig Feinheiten*

Hi, sieh an, die Brille weiß es (ab 3:28):
http://www.korda.co.uk/carpfishingvideos/how-to/perfect-pop-up-presentation/

#6

Grüße JK


----------

